# any bagged corrado's?



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

has anyone seen any state side corrado's being bagged? my buddy just got one and it on struts and springs for now.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

there is a red one that was at air affair this year


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

i heard a tale about a corrado who ran not only aeros in the front but in the rear as well...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

OP there is also BMX Dave, he has a brown Corrado. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i heard a tale about a corrado who ran not only aeros in the front but in the rear as well...









thats the red corrado. 
Kid use to live in FL, he didnt do the air to his car, someone else did it, and left w/o notice and owned that person money.. 
That red corrado has RSs on it as well.


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_OP there is also BMX Dave, he has a brown Corrado. 


correction santi, the brown rado is owned by BMXrado, super nice car


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (bagged_hag)*

very nice rado


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

daves a lil bitch








PS the blue one is mine...


_Modified by corrado_sean2 at 7:17 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (corrado_sean2)*

seans corrado is amazing, absolutely amazing.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

greg your pulling the repeater, the repeater. its a signfeld thing, signfeld greg.








but yes sean's rado is quite the dope car


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

yeah i thought i recalled it from an episode, might be from somthing else...


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: (andrew m.)*

nope your right the repeater is from super troopers, love that movie and also both sean's and dave's cars are the $hit


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (bagged_hag)*

nah andrew you're right hahaha super troopers


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Lol, how does seinfield and super troopers get confused


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dope ass rado's, looked great at h2o


----------



## platinumgrey_1.8T (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

love the brownish interior on the rado http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








mike


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

bunt cake.


----------

